# Is mayonaise good or bad nutrition?



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I love mayo and have been told by hardcore athletes to drop it. I couldn't drop mayo from my diet even if I did try. What's so bad about it for nutrition and performance? I thought it was just eggs in the form of paste.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

real mayo is eggs, oil, and lemon juice, as far as i know.
store-bought mayo contains no actual food ingredients.
just my opinion as a mayo-hater.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mayo is carb free but has a lot of fat. It's also 90cals per tblsp. If that fits into your daily diet then I don't see much reason to stop eating it.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Good fats or bad fats? All I know is that it contains a lot of them. Try an Avocado instead.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Try Vegenaise,egg free,gluten free,and really taste good!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Good fats or bad fats? All I know is that it contains a lot of them. Try an Avocado instead.


Guess that depends on the brand or if homemade. I guess it could go either way.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

Typical mayo is made with soybean oil, which has a very bad omega6/omega3 ratio. I suppose if the rest of your diet has enough omega3 and vitamin E it's not that bad.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

You can make mayo at home easily and just use olive oil (mild flavored) or avocado oil.


----------



## joeinchi (Jun 19, 2010)

Maybe give Kraft Olive Oil Mayo a shot. Zero grams of saturated fat and half the calories of their Real Mayo. From the Kraft website:


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

I think I'll follow my instincts and keep my favorite mayo in my diet. Nothing wrong with a little fat, it can't be all that bad.


----------



## machine4321 (Jun 3, 2011)

in my house we wont eat soy anything. From what I have read and watched,soy is the most GMO food out there. I just looked at my helmans real mayo. It has canola as the first ingredient. Mabye its a Canada thing.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

I make my own it's simple and it tastes so much better than any store bought crap thats full of highly refined oils, sugar and emulsifiers.
3 egg yokes, juice of one lemon in a processor, pinch of kosher salt and a little white pepper, 100~150ml of extra virgin olive oil then finish off with either a light olive oil or grapeseed oil - don't use all EV Olive oil as it tastes too strong or you can omit it entirely. A few drops of truffle oil added at the start makes for the most heavenly mayo ever


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

SimpleJon, I made a recipe pretty close to yours recently. How long to you find that it keeps in the fridge?


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

JDM said:


> SimpleJon, I made a recipe pretty close to yours recently. How long to you find that it keeps in the fridge?


That generally makes just under 1/2 liter (400~500ml), give or take and lasts about a week - Doesn't last that long in our house. I am no nutritionist but you can control the type and quality of oils used, where as mass produced ones rely on cheap nutritionally bankrupt, oils, then they balance it all out by heaping in sugars and flavours to mask the fact that 95% of the volume is tasteless bland gunk. (BTW Avacado's are something like 70~80% fat too - that's why they taste so damn good).

That recipe is the base (I forgot mustard on the recipe).; I flavour it with loads of different stuff (if i'm making it to flavour with other stuff I omit the extra virgin oil olive oil and just use 100% neutral flavour oil):

Mustard, cayenne, capers, olives, parsley, dill, chervil - great with fish / seafood 
Ginger, mustard, lemon grass, fish sauce, garlic, chili, coriander, basil (blend to a paste with a little oil and strain) - Thai style
Roasted Capsicum, chili, tomato, pine nuts, paprika, thyme, basil (rosemary and mint good too) (paste and strain) - Duck / red meat 
My absolute all time favourite that makes anything it goes near taste sublime - Mustard, cayenne, 200ml of 45% fat cream (whipped), 2-3ml of truffle oil - (but probably not for the hardcore athlete! or just omit the cream)

Mayo is basically a salad dressing that's been emulsified with egg yokes, if you are making it all fresh with natural flavours it has a much stronger, more complex and fresher taste than any store bought type - so you don't use as much per serving. I don't see what is so wrong with the homemade type, as long as your not overdoing it - certain types of fat are essential to good physical health and 45% cream (and butter) once in a while is essential to my psychological well being.
To make it all you have to remember is to add the oil to the eggs / flavours slowly with the food processor running.

Our philosophy with food in general is rather than controlling every gram of fat and carbs to use fresh, organic and where possible local produce and ensure we have a reasonably balanced diet. But then I am not a hard core athlete


----------



## camarosam (Jul 26, 2009)

My family friend was a professional body builder, and he can't stand what so many people are taking about regarding what your diet should consist of. I work out and am 6ft 190 with not an ounce of fat; and I put a very thin layer of Real Mayo on my chicken sandwiches 4 times a week; drink 6 glasses of 1% milk 3 days a week on my workout days; have a hamburger from a fast food restaurant once a week. Eat right with all natural products everyday with exercise, and you will live a long and healthy life. Depending on whether you want to lose weight or gain, will depend on how much you take in. 

Stick with the Real Mayo; all of the low fat/calorie Mayos have fillers in it that are not good for you. Just like with those fake butters and milks, just stick with the all natural stuff. And 100% pure sugar, not the chemically created surgarless stuff. As long as you exercise and have a good diet it will not matter. Your body needs fats and saturated fats(all your organs are lined with it) to function properly. Don't get caught up in all this diet stuff, just stick to all natural foods and you will be fine.


----------



## Mtn-Rider (May 21, 2010)

Those homemade mayo recipes sound really tasty. I can't imagine the taste of freshly made mayo right in the kitchen. I'll have to try it someday, thanks for posting!


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

I can't go without mayo. Good info in this thread -- I try not to use too much.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 26, 2005)

techfersure said:


> Try Vegenaise,egg free,gluten free,and really taste good!


I don't know about that! I'll stick to real mayo. I can't stand the taste and smell of the fake stuff.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

It's TRUE....if you exercise enough - a little _*Real Mayonnaise*_ is not going to hurt.

I'm 8% body fat and my former bodybuilding buddies always say avoid anything labeled Low Carb, Fat Free and anything sweetened with Saccharin or NutraDeath. Hell, we still eat Pizza, Burritos, and Burgers....just not Super-Sized portions of it.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I spent a summer in the quality assurance department of a major food company (mostly potato salad, macaroni salad, etc. They make 90%+ of all potato salad in stores regardless of the brand on the package, including KFC!)

After seeing how the mayo is made and seeing it pumped out of what was essentially a firehose at 500lbs per batch of salad.... never again.


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Machine,

Soybeans are not even close to the most engineered food out there. Corn would be number one followed by cotton. Soybeans are self pollinated, that closes a lot of doors.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

thrasher_s said:


> I spent a summer in the quality assurance department of a major food company (mostly potato salad, macaroni salad, etc. They make 90%+ of all potato salad in stores regardless of the brand on the package, including KFC!)
> 
> After seeing how the mayo is made and seeing it pumped out of what was essentially a firehose at 500lbs per batch of salad.... never again.


one reason i never worked in food. i have a very good relationship with it, and don't want to jeopardize that.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

Bill in Houston said:


> one reason i never worked in food. i have a very good relationship with it, and don't want to jeopardize that.


Also the hours are long and pay is s**t


----------



## grandsalmon (Oct 24, 2005)

My genes prevent me from avoiding mayo, trust me I have tried. That and making rock walls. It must be a Scottish thing. Thankfully there are finally better-oil, better tasting based mayo's out there, and without that hated preservative.




.


----------



## SimpleJon (Mar 28, 2011)

grandsalmon said:


> My genes prevent me from avoiding mayo, trust me I have tried. That and making rock walls. It must be a Scottish thing. Thankfully there are finally better-oil, better tasting based mayo's out there, and without that hated preservative.


Do they make it out of the same oil they use to deep fry mars bars in Glasgow?


----------



## Posterchild66 (May 24, 2012)

I cant give up Mayo either, I just have to portion it nicely. Now that I count calories, the foods I eat have to be justified and be quality. Mayo makes the cut for me. Besides, that fat makes you feel satiated (full) longer. 

I do need to try some homemade mayonnaise soon!

Olive oil is a mainstay for sure, but heck I bought Peanut Oil, it just makes stuff taste good! Oils/Mayo/Cheese all essentially have the same calories per for cooking oz, CUZ its FAT! hehe. Good stuff.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

nuff said.......


----------



## de lars cuevas (Jun 19, 2006)

Mayonase is excellent nutricion... if put on french fries 











Dutchie says hi


----------

